# Cultivating cuttings of Suzi Wong fern?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a ton of this in one of my smaller vivs where it has really TAKEN OFF but I'm not entirely sure how to harvest some for use in other setups in the future. I know my inquiry sounds stupid but I'd like to know if there is a way to propagate some cuttings without digging up the root system.

As always, thanks.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This fern spreads by rhizomes. They are most likely all over the place in your viv. I would locate a group of fronds and then look for the rhizome. It should be pretty easy to take a rhizome cutting.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! So I can just snip off a section of the rhizome and replant? Wonderful.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Is yours planted or mounted? in one of my tanks i had 2, the one planted didn't do good long term but the one pinned against the background with a toothpick lost all of its original fronds, then took off and is now filling the tank like a bush with offshoots creeping out of the top of the tank!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Most Nephrolepis will grow well as epiphytes given enough humidity. They all like very free draining mix and seem to like to dry some if planted.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Oddly enough mine are planted right in the substrate which is very wet. At first it withered a bit but then just took off to the point that it is sending out shooters everywhere and overcrowding the tank.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Oddly enough mine are planted right in the substrate which is very wet. At first it withered a bit but then just took off to the point that it is sending out shooters everywhere and overcrowding the tank.


As with many plants, once you say it doesn't like certain conditions there it is growing like crazy in those same conditions.


----------

